# promotional ID



## mrock312003 (Sep 2, 2014)

I MADE A PURCHASE FROM B&H ON JULY 25, 2014. THERE IS A MAIL AND REBATE PROMOTIONAL ID THAT I NEED TO REGISTER MY CLAIM. WHERE AND HOW DO I FIND IT?


----------

